# Wanted: San Antonio, 1bd or studio



## LibbyHope

Looking for any weekend in September. Would consider Dallas, Austin, etc as well. Anything but Houston!


----------



## Janann

You might be better off just getting a one bedroom hotel room at a place like Hampton Inn (some have one bedrooms) or Residence Inn.  There aren't any timeshares in the cities of Dallas or Austin.  There are timeshares on the Riverwalk in San Antonio, and at least two of them are with Wyndham.  You could just rent them the regular way directly from the hotel.  It sounds like a hassle to rent from an owner for a couple nights.


----------



## wanderround

Private message sent.


----------



## Rent_Share

Janann said:


> You might be better off just getting a one bedroom hotel room at a place like Hampton Inn (some have one bedrooms) or Residence Inn. There aren't any timeshares in the cities of Dallas or Austin. There are timeshares on the Riverwalk in San Antonio, and at least two of them are with Wyndham. You could just rent them the regular way directly from the hotel. It sounds like a hassle to rent from an owner for a couple nights.


 
At One time I had accumulated over 1 Million Hilton Honors Points, (Diamond Elite, now I am dirt) I am not familiar with the Marriott brands

IMHO Homewood Suites is most Timeshare like, you could cook a meal there

http://homewoodsuites3.hilton.com/en/about/index.html

http://homewoodsuites3.hilton.com/en_US/hw/search/findhotels/results.htm?view=LIST

http://homewoodsuites3.hilton.com/e...antonio-riverwalk-downtown-SATDNHW/index.html

There is one in the Galleria if you want to take a look

Embassy Suites, has the bedrooms but nothing more than a MW and MINIBAR

I do believe we stayed at a Hampton Suites in Vancouver(BC) on Points, one night before a cruise, I was not impressed, I booked it because it said "Suite", Hampton is generally Hilton's bargain brand.


----------



## Janann

Rent_Share said:


> I do believe we stayed at a Hampton Suites in Vancouver(BC) on Points, one night before a cruise, I was not impressed, I booked it because it said "Suite", Hampton is generally Hilton's bargain brand.



I stayed in a one bedroom Hampton Inn and Suites recently, and it felt just like a one bedroom timeshare.  It was a "real" one bedroom with plenty of square footage and a decent kitchen.  I'm sure the quality of the locations and amenities can vary.


----------



## ronandjoan

Janann said:


> I stayed in a one bedroom Hampton Inn and Suites recently, and it felt just like a one bedroom timeshare.  It was a "real" one bedroom with plenty of square footage and a decent kitchen.  I'm sure the quality of the locations and amenities can vary.





every hotel varies


----------



## Rent_Share

They are licensing agreements for the brand name.

Looking at the Site, looks like they have both rooms and suites, I certainly got a room  (Hampton)


----------

